# 722 loses signal randomly



## blahblahblah65 (May 23, 2008)

Hi all, I have a vip722 and signal strength is in the 40's for all three satellites. Seemingly randomly the 722 will lose signal (typically some time over night/when I go to turn the tv on the next day) and when the 722 is turned on it shows the "acquiring" screen. I can go into menu 6-1-1 and there is no signal on any of the three. 

Then, if I unplug the coax, do a reset on the 722, then plug the cable back in, everything starts working again. This "solution" works every time but means any time I'm not there to perform it I can't record on the DVR. 

I've checked and replaced all the cables I have access to and all are RG6. 
Any thoughts on what the problem might be?

Thanks!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

central wire corrosion somewhere ? F-connectors failures ? do you have a switch ? - try to recycle its power


----------



## blahblahblah65 (May 23, 2008)

I replaced all of the wires so I can't imagine corrosion is an issue/f connector issue. No switch is installed, as it just goes from the dish to the home distribution which only has a splitter. 

Would switching the port on the LNB assembly matter? I haven't tried that yet...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would try new LNBF. BTW, did you check Details after System Info, perhaps there is drift of LOF in the LNBF ?


----------



## blahblahblah65 (May 23, 2008)

P Smith said:


> I would try new LNBF. BTW, did you check Details after System Info, perhaps there is drift of LOF in the LNBF ?


Can you explain what that means? I have not checked that screen but I will. Just need to know what I'm looking for since I've not heard of this before.
thanks!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Take a look at that threads and posts what are about the "drift" of LNBF; I would recommend use Search in dish forums.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Did you ever get the spark problem from May solved?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_Moving to the 722 support forum for more exposure._


----------



## blahblahblah65 (May 23, 2008)

boba said:


> Did you ever get the spark problem from May solved?


Hi, yes, I ended up just running a separate cable. So rather than using the diplexer setup I use separate cables for HSI and Dish now. Seems to have worked. Sorry I did not follow up in the other thread!!


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

Mine is a 722K, but Strangely, I've had the 'partial signal loss' message come up a couple times in the last couple weeks. In playing around with the remote, I found that when I hit the 'guide' button, and then the cancel button, it goes back to normal.

Has me scratching my head


----------

